# Kanufahrer fährt in Angelschnur - Fahrlässige Körperverletzung?



## Thomas9904 (1. August 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag September

*Kanufahrer fährt in Angelschnur - Fahrlässige Körperverletzung?​*
Wie Ingolstadt today meldet, soll es zu einem "kuriosen" Unfall gekommen sein, in den ein Pärchen im Kanu und ein Angler verwickelt gewesen wären.

http://ingolstadt-today.de/lesen--boot-1082016-in[29122].html

Und zwar soll das Kanu Richtung Ufer getrieben worden sein, wo ein Angler gesessen und geangelt hätte.

Die Bootsinsassen hätten die ausgeworfene Angelschnur ins Gesicht bekommen, wobei die Frau unverletzt geblieben wäre, der Mann den Haken im Ohrläppchen hätte..

Der Rettungsdienst versorgte das eingerissene Ohrläppchen, die Polizei ermittelt nun laut  Ingolstadt wegen fahrlässiger Körperverletzung.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Unabhängig davon, dass es immer wieder zu unerfreulichen Begegnungen zwischen Boots/Kanusportlern und Anglern kommen kann, wobei beileibe Angler nicht immer eine gute Figur machen, würde mich doch interessieren, wieso hier zuerst von der Polizei direkt von fahrlässiger Körperverletzung ausgegangen und da ermittelt wird - und nicht von fahrlässiger Sachbeschädigung (der Angelmontage)......

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## capri2 (1. August 2016)

*AW: Kanufahrer fährt in Angelschnur - Fahrlässige Körperverletzung?*

Weil eine "Köperverletzung" vor "Sachschaden" kommt?


----------



## fischbär (1. August 2016)

*AW: Kanufahrer fährt in Angelschnur - Fahrlässige Körperverletzung?*

Nunja, der Bootsverkehr hat Vorrang vor den Anglern. Ist nun mal so. Und wenn er seine Schnur nicht rauszieht, hat er eben Pech.
Ich bin beides, Bootsfahrer und Angler. Ich versuche, in beiden Fällen maximale Rücksicht auf die jeweils anderen zu nehmen. Aber wem diese Perspektive fehlt, der ist eben schnell sauer. Habe auch mal die Schnur von nem Angler mitgenommen, habe mich entschuldigt und gut war...


----------



## capri2 (1. August 2016)

*AW: Kanufahrer fährt in Angelschnur - Fahrlässige Körperverletzung?*

Haben nicht nur Binnenschiffer Vorrang?


----------



## Carpus (1. August 2016)

*AW: Kanufahrer fährt in Angelschnur - Fahrlässige Körperverletzung?*

...weil eine fahrlässige Sachbeschädigung nicht strafbar ist, sondern nur eine vorsätzliche (außerdem wurde die Angelmontage vielleicht gar nicht beschädigt). Also hat die Polizei alles richtig gemacht....


----------



## fischbär (1. August 2016)

*AW: Kanufahrer fährt in Angelschnur - Fahrlässige Körperverletzung?*

Klassischer Fall für die Privathaftpflicht!


----------



## Vanner (1. August 2016)

*AW: Kanufahrer fährt in Angelschnur - Fahrlässige Körperverletzung?*

Man treibt also mit dem Kanu in die bereits ausgeworfene, also schon liegende Montage und bekommt den Angelhaken ins Ohr. Wie bitte soll das gehen?


----------



## jkc (1. August 2016)

*AW: Kanufahrer fährt in Angelschnur - Fahrlässige Körperverletzung?*

Hi, geht "ganz einfach" bleibt die Schnur irgendwo am Insassen hängen z.B. im Gesicht und bewegt sich das Kanu weiter, driftend oder fahrend, dann wird die Montage hoch gezogen. Und das ist jetzt die Variante ohne aktive Mitwirkung vom Angler...
Sollte der Haken tatsächlich aber schon wieder ausgeschlitzt sein, so denke ich, ist potentielles Fehlverhalten vom Angler nicht so abwegig.

Grüße JK


----------



## Dennis Knoll (1. August 2016)

*AW: Kanufahrer fährt in Angelschnur - Fahrlässige Körperverletzung?*

Ich hatte auch schon oft das Vergnügen von Rücksichtslosen Paddlern.
Man muss dazu sagen, der Großteil der Kanu-Fahrer bei uns - und das sind sehr sehr viele die aktiv sind - verhalten sich Vorbildlich und sind gerne gesehen.

Aber da hat man auch hin und wieder die Konfrontation.
Noch im Mai hatte ich eine ähnliche Situation und ein Kanufahrer ist so nah am Ufer lang geschossen, dass er direkt in die Schnur rein ist. Die Schnur hat sich dann auch über das Kanu an seinem Körper entlang gezogen, ehe sie ins Wasser gefallen ist. Passiert ist nichts, der Kanu Fahrer hatte aber den Schreck seines Lebens und sich 10 mal entschuldigt.

Zum Glück ist da nichts passiert und mit etwas Kommunikation funktioniert es dann auch.

Es gab lediglich einmal eine Situation, da hat eine Dame trotz mehrfacher Mahnung das Kanu wiederholt in die Schnur gelenkt. Spätestens da hört der Spaß auf, denn Platz war mehr als genug und an besagter Stelle musste man schon bewusst ausufernd fahren, um in die Schnur zu gelangen.


----------



## zokker (1. August 2016)

*AW: Kanufahrer fährt in Angelschnur - Fahrlässige Körperverletzung?*

So was passiert halt. Haben beide  Schuld. Irgendwas müssen die ja schreiben um die Seiten voll zu kriegen.


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. August 2016)

*AW: Kanufahrer fährt in Angelschnur - Fahrlässige Körperverletzung?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vorabveröffentlichung Mag September
> 
> * Kanufahrer fährt in Angelschnur - Fahrlässige Körperverletzung?​*
> 
> ...


 

 Möglicherweise ist der Haken in Richtung des Paddlers ausgeworfen worden, und nicht das Ohr in Richtung Angler.:m


----------



## Jose (1. August 2016)

*AW: Kanufahrer fährt in Angelschnur - Fahrlässige Körperverletzung?*

ich seh da eher dachschaden


----------



## Vanner (1. August 2016)

*AW: Kanufahrer fährt in Angelschnur - Fahrlässige Körperverletzung?*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, geht "ganz einfach" bleibt die Schnur irgendwo am Insassen hängen z.B. im Gesicht und bewegt sich das Kanu weiter, driftend oder fahrend, dann wird die Montage hoch gezogen. Und das ist jetzt die Variante ohne aktive Mitwirkung vom Angler...
> Grüße JK



Das ist schon möglich. Das Kanu trieb, laut Zeitung, aber zum Ufer hin, wo der Angler saß.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (1. August 2016)

*AW: Kanufahrer fährt in Angelschnur - Fahrlässige Körperverletzung?*

Gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme...wenn ich sehe, da draußen fährt ein Kanu werfe ich nicht in die Nähe....bin ich im Boot fahre ich nicht in die Nähe des Anglers. Und wenn man wie in dem Fall nicht in der Lage ist sein Kanu zu kontrollieren hat man auf dem Wasser eigentlich eh nichts zu suchen, allein schon wegen Eigensicherung.

Wie ich rauslese sind also die Kanufahrer mehr oder weniger aktiv zu nah zum Angler bekommen, nicht umgekehrt. Wenn ich ganz frech und streitlustig wäre würde ich ne Gegenanzeige stellen wegen Nötigung  

Und mal ehrlich....vom Angler war diese Verletzung sicher nicht beabsichtigt und kam nur zustande, weil die Insassen ihr Boot nicht kontrollieren konnten. Eingerissenes Ohrläppchen? Lillepalle! Unfälle passieren eben, aber man muss doch nicht wegen jedem Mist Anzeige erstatten oder Polizei rufen.


----------



## yukonjack (1. August 2016)

*AW: Kanufahrer fährt in Angelschnur - Fahrlässige Körperverletzung?*



D1985 schrieb:


> Unfälle passieren eben, aber man muss doch nicht wegen jedem Mist Anzeige erstatten oder Polizei rufen.



Unfälle passieren nicht, Unfälle werden verursacht.


----------



## GeorgeB (1. August 2016)

*AW: Kanufahrer fährt in Angelschnur - Fahrlässige Körperverletzung?*

Dann machste sonem Kanufahrer schon mal ganz für Umme nen Piercingloch ins Ohr, und dann isses dem Bengel auch wieder nicht recht. Wie man's macht, ist es verkehrt. #c


----------



## phirania (1. August 2016)

*AW: Kanufahrer fährt in Angelschnur - Fahrlässige Körperverletzung?*

Sauber Releast...
Hoffentlich gibt das keinen Ärger...


----------



## fischbär (1. August 2016)

*AW: Kanufahrer fährt in Angelschnur - Fahrlässige Körperverletzung?*

Hoffentlich zeigt Peta den Verbrecher gleich noch an, weil er seinen Fang nicht abgeschlagen hat!


----------



## PirschHirsch (1. August 2016)

*AW: Kanufahrer fährt in Angelschnur - Fahrlässige Körperverletzung?*



> Gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme



Zweifellos der Optimalfall - im egozentrischen Ellenbogen-"Das-ist-mein-Gewässer"-Deutschland aber leider oft ein Sonderfall (schon allein unter Anglern an sich).

Und wenn sich dann noch zwei "Passende" treffen...


----------



## Muckimors (1. August 2016)

*AW: Kanufahrer fährt in Angelschnur - Fahrlässige Körperverletzung?*

Oh Leute, daß ist mir passiert. Wollte einen Shad unter eine Brücke werfen, stand natürlich vor der Steinwand und konnte nicht einsehen. In dem Moment fährt lautlos ein Kajak unter die Brücke und die beiden verheddern sich in meiner Schnur. Wahnsinnsglück gehabt, daß da nichts passiert ist. 
Es gibt schon ganz dämliche Sachen, die keiner vorhersehen kann. 

Das Schlimmste, was ich mal hatte, war, daß ich meine Spinnrute Schnur lose hängend und ohne Köder in den Kofferraum gelegt habe, es war schon dunkel. Dabei habe ich nicht gemerkt, daß die Schnur aus dem Kofferraum hing. Die Schnur hat sich dann im Rad verfangen und hat die Angel im Kofferraum gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen. Dann kam der Riss und die Angel ist im Auto zur Peitsche geworden, wenn die mich getroffen hätte, wäre sicher Nähen fällig gewesen. 
Also nie sagen, daß passiert mir nicht sowas...egal worum es geht...

Gruß Muckimors


----------



## daci7 (1. August 2016)

*AW: Kanufahrer fährt in Angelschnur - Fahrlässige Körperverletzung?*

Wenn man mal einsieht das etwa 99,9% aller Kanufahrer, Segler, Surfer, Taucher, Jäger, Veganer, Tierschützer, Verbandler, Politiker (OK - hier eventuell mehr)... und eben auch Angler Vollidioten sind, könnte man ein Muster erkennen 
Und wie zokker bereits schrieb - irgendwas müssen die Herren "Journalisten" ja schreiben.


----------

